# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  skylight and ceiling fan in one unit for bathroom

## Jo West

Hi - I am putting in small bathroom and it has no window.    I have heard that its possible to get a dome skylight and ceiling fan in one unit.   Has anyone had any experience with these and could recommend a good one?   The room will be about 2.5m x 1.5m and I like rooms with lots of light - any suggestions on the size of skylight I would need for this size of room would be great ... Thanks

----------


## SilentButDeadly

There are a few options.   
1) You can get a venting skylight (like ours from Regent http://www.regentskylights.com.au/index_main.html for example);
2) You can get a skylight with a built in fan like these from Skydome http://www.skydome.com.au/products_s...tion_home.html and most other manufacturers; or 
3) you can get a roof window like a Velux http://www.velux.com.au/

----------


## Hootsmon

We got a good one from bunnings. HPM from memory. works a treat. Our bathroom was the same no extractor. Our sprakie fitted it with a double gang switch and it's great.

----------


## GraemeCook

We found that we were always forgetting to switch off the bathroom fan, so we got a sparkie to wire the fan in parallel with the ceiling light.     Switch off the light and the fan goes off.   No one forgets the fan now. 
Cheers  
Graeme

----------


## Calamaty Jane

> There are a few options.  
> 1) You can get a venting skylight (like ours from Regent http://www.regentskylights.com.au/index_main.html for example);
> 2) You can get a skylight with a built in fan like these from Skydome http://www.skydome.com.au/products_s...tion_home.html and most other manufacturers; or 
> 3) you can get a roof window like a Velux http://www.velux.com.au/

  Hey Thanks a lot for posting those links, we have a bathroom that will have no window and I also was wondering what we were going to do, problem solved with a ventilated skylight  :Smilie:

----------


## sports fan

> Hi - I am putting in small bathroom and it has no window. I have heard that its possible to get a dome skylight and ceiling fan in one unit. Has anyone had any experience with these and could recommend a good one? The room will be about 2.5m x 1.5m and I like rooms with lots of light - any suggestions on the size of skylight I would need for this size of room would be great ... Thanks

  give penrith city skylights a call they will be able to supply & install exactly what you need or you can buy directly through sola-tube

----------


## Jo West

Everyone - Thanks for all the advice.    For anyone who is also interested in the same topic I found it was worth a visit to a showroom.    I ended up visiting skydome's showroom at the corner of Queens Rd and William Sts,  Five Dock (in Sydney).    The showroom is very small, but a visit to take a look at some of the options they have installed urned out to be  a great way to sort out what size will shed enough light into the room.

----------

